# Used that you would gain by yoga



## malisha (Apr 24, 2010)

Yoga is a one of most important psychological therapy which can bring mental relaxation to your self. Yoga would reduce anxiety and stress, therefore you can be in better mood throughout the day it also let you have better concentration. Today yoga has been sued to help in treating wide variety of emotional and mental disorders.
Yoga also can be beneficial on children too. Specially the children those who are hyperactive and ones who with attention disorder.


----------



## smithshn (Jun 5, 2010)

Definitely I agree with you. Yoga is one of the best exercises by that you can keep away from the stress and take care about your body. But for that you have required to do it regularly otherwise you can not gain much better.


----------

